# Bluewater Sea Vee 390 (large file)



## SeaVeeTx (Nov 13, 2007)

Here are some pics of the 390 Sea Vee that just arrived. The boat is for sale to Texas residents only. (seriously) We will be particpating in the Surfside Marina grand opening. Dwayne and his crew at Surfside have done a fabulous job taking care of the boat for me. Great people, wonderful facility. You can reach me at 281-678-2373. Top speed is 70mph. Cruise is 50-55mph at .9mpg. I have fished this boat in 4.8ft seas(bouy height) and we made a comfortable 34kts. Truly the driest boat I have ever seen. Thanks, Paul


----------



## SeaVeeTx (Nov 13, 2007)

*More pics*

Here are a few more pics


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

That is one sweet boat


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome!!


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

wow


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

that side door is really cool , ought to help with wadefishing in mansfield


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

It looks a lot like my boat - but bigger, with three more motors that are bigger than mine, and a side door, and drier and faster, and with a lot more stuff than mine has. Other than that, it's almost the same. :wink:


----------



## REELAGGIE (May 8, 2007)

Nice! Especially w/ the Verados. I am curious, what kind of batteries are you using? The power steering w/ the verados eats up the little ones. One more: how much?$?$? I know, if you have to ask...........


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

somewhere there's a really big ego with a fat
wallet that's been waiting on that thing all'is life
(butchoo knew that already)

congratz on a really good looking boat!

damnnearlookslike Unbound's 

it'd make for a nice 4th boat for me


----------



## SeaVeeTx (Nov 13, 2007)

The first time I rode in a 390 was at the Ft. Lauderdale show when Sea Vee hired me in October. It was a no b.s. 6' seas. I turned the boat into the troughs (way to rough to get on top) and eased into the throttles until it felt comfortable. I thought we were doing about 40 mph. I looked down at the gps and we were doing 55.4 mph. I knew then I had gone to work for the right company....! This one of the few times a boat that looks impressive on land, is actually more impressive on the water than it appears.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

if i could convince my wife we could live in the console i'd buy it..


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

that is one good looking wiring/rigging job , nice to see someone go the extra mile,

how much fuel capacity ? have you weighed one wet loaded ?


----------



## SeaVeeTx (Nov 13, 2007)

570 gal fuel. 13,500lbs dry. About 17,000lbs full fuel, 18,000lbs with a load of people, ice ect. The boat actually runs great with triple 300's. 62mph top, 45-48mph cruise at 1.0 mpg. fully loaded. Rimmer's boat has triple 300's and I was pleasantly suprised at how it performed.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

I would have bought it but it doesn't have enough rod holders! :wink: 

Nice looking rig! :cheers:


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Sweet! I understand they can build that boat with IPS drives instead of the outboards.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

Paul

i crawled all over that boat Friday,, it is a beast,

the thing that i was probably the most impressed with was the wiring.

but im curious to see how well the door works after a couple thousand hrs. in this gulf chop,, im definitely not an engineer, but i had to wonder if you lost some strength there or if the meat of the boat is all below the deck.
the waters on this side of the gulf will definitely find a flaw in boat design.

not knocking the boat at all , just curious ,, she is one sexy lady


----------



## SeaVeeTx (Nov 13, 2007)

I am not an engineer so I will keep this simple. The boat with the door in the side is stronger than without it. It has to do with the extra cross members on each side of the door that are tied into the hull stringers. They are twice as thick as our normal cross members. I have a picture somewhere of the owner running his 390 from Miami to Bimini which he does about twice a month. It is probably 8' seas or better and I don't mean swell. He has over 1000 hours on his 390 including the trip featured on the Spanish Fly show. They didn't tell the whole truth about the trip over, the boys got there butts handed to them when they cleared Cuba. His boat looks brand new, with not one stress crack. I know it looks like a point of weakness but trust me, everyone associated with Sea Vee including the owners are hard core fisherman. If our boats fail, it is one of us that is liable to be swimming across the Gulf or Atlantic ocean. That is 99% of the reason that our boats are built so well. Because we use them!! If they fail it isn't just our customers who suffer. I was suspect of the pneumatic console door and ice chest actuators until I went fishing with Rimmer Covington. He has 1200 hours on his 390 and trust me when I tell you, he doesn't baby it. His still work flawlessly. The pneumatic actuators have a 100,000 cycle life span and so far company wide there have been zero failures. No boat is perfect and we learn something new everyday. But any nut, bolt, hinge, pump, switch or anything else that shows a pattern of failure will be immediately removed from our assembly process. Again, msyelf or one of the owners are likely to be the ones trying to win a tournament when something fails so if we see weakness we get rid of it!!! I appreciate you taking the time to look the boat over and don't feel bad about questioning the strength of the hull with the door, everyone who sees it wonders how it can work! Not only are the boats well made but the owners drive diesel pickups and are about as down to earth, normal, hard core fishing guys as you could ever want to meet. Not at all what I expected when I went for my interview.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

how much I would like two and I would like one in blue and the other in yellow is this possible


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

good deal Paul, as i said , i meant no harm , it was just a thought i had,when i first saw it, 
if i could design boats, i would be building them rather than tearing them up for a living.

i saw that episode with Jose that you were talking about, if i remember right he opened that door to drag in a pretty nice Hoo. 

good luck with the Sea Vee boats, i looked real close at the 32 last year before i bought my last boat.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

to bad that thing dosent have 4 300hp suzukis


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

wacker said:


> Sweet! I understand they can build that boat with IPS drives instead of the outboards.


I haven't read that Sea Vee has the IPS system, but they do have prop "pockets" as an option. The pockets are like tunnels, similar to a tunnel hull bay boat. I would prefer to have the 34 Sea Vee with twin diesels and the pockets. This boat (Sea Vee 39) is incredible, but I would rather have the clean transom with the enormous bait well. I may only be 33yrs old, but I am already old enough to know I don't need to be blazing across the Gulf burning 570 gallons of fuel when I could cruise around the Gulf burning 350 gallons with the same range.

Not that I knocking this boat. Afterall, either would be a dream boat. Sea Vee make an incredible boat!


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

See Vee came out with the IPS system for the 39 at the Miami Boat Show. Really sweet setup. There's an add for it in the new Sportfishing magazine if it isn't already on Sea Vee's website.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The wiring is immaculate, give that man a cigar. I'd name it 1BADBIT_H! How much. I'd guess 300K.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok I'll Trade in my Robalo, & my buddy pass. My buddy pass, is good for free travel anywhere in the world Continental flies, w/70 once used 1st class upgrades. My friend who has the pass now, flew first class roundtrip to London, to meet up w/his wife. He sat in businessfirst, & she sat in coach (thks to her company). Cal charges $2,925 each way in first. He did have to pay a $100 departure tax. You can have the pass for 2 years. Fish hawaii, alaska, belize, cabo, bahama's, st. thomas, panama, venezuela, etc..........DEAL???


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

I still have that episode of Jose' on my DVR. I have watched probably 10 times...what a boat! I would love to hear the sound that iminates from 4 Verados singing...ahhhh music to my ears!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Gethookedadventures said:


> to bad that thing dosent have 4 300hp suzukis


I'd take it with no motors on it. Just sit on the deck in my driveway and close my eyes.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*missn something*

it needs a US MARINE to salute you as you walk out the side door onto the red carpet lol. Is that boat ever gonna make it up to Clear Lake with the other Sea Vee's.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Can we buy tickets like at Kemah to ride the boat? If so I am in!


----------



## The TroubleHook (Mar 14, 2005)

*Wow!*

The designers are something else! All kinds of intelligent design. I love our 31! Seavee really does an ace job. Thats a hell of a boat, nice!

Brandon


----------



## oilfield (Mar 22, 2006)

Paul thanks for the pics and I hope to take a ride soon. Its sure looks like mine with some extra's. Love the boat hope it sells soon and we see it fishing in the tournaments with us.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

LaAngler said:


> you know that guy on the spanish fly.........jose wejebe or whatever......smokes crack, no joke i met a captain from key west that used to fish with him.


I'm sure Captains that despise other Captains say that about one another. I've seen some crackheads, usually they don't have a darn thing to their name. I think Jose doesn't fit the profile, but you never know. Thats not a real nice thing to say about a guy with a cool fishing show. Guess if I ever go to Florida I hope to see him smoke crack, cause I'd really like to fish with him and his badarse boat.


----------



## mikefish (Jan 5, 2006)

if you have to ask how much you probably cant afford this one i assume?????


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

LaAngler said:


> you know that guy on the spanish fly.........jose wejebe or whatever......smokes crack, no joke i met a captain from key west that used to fish with him.


I guess you are one of those guys that believes everything you hear and swear that anything on the internet is true.... because its there in black and white.. 
Go take your gossip somewhere else!

BTW, that boat is a sweet ride!!!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

My cousin told me that he heard that his ex-girlfriend's cousin knew a guy who read an internet forum where some guy met a gas station attendant who said that he heard Jose's mate yell at his dog! A couple Mexican kids who took me out in their panga south of Vera Cruz smoked a joint. I think I see a pattern.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Lookin' at the photos, and I think I just had an organism.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Snap Draggin said:


> Lookin' at the photos, and I think I just had an organism.


o is that what its called now


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i can only dream


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

LOL,,,You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SeaVeeTx again


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

nice boat.... but you're still sleeping on bean bags.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> nice boat.... but you're still sleeping on bean bags.


Sleeping....bean bags, huh? Who is going to be sleeping when they are fishing?


----------



## SeaVeeTx (Nov 13, 2007)

We just got the performance numbers on the IPS. 52 mph WOT @ 1.2 mpg. 43 mph at cruise getting 1.7 mpg. I didn't mean to go off about the Jose comment but he is genuinly a nice guy, an avid athlete, and just finished building his own airplane. Pretty sharp person overall......For those not interested in sleeping on the deck, we have a 42' express that will debut at the Miami show in 09'!!!!


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

SeaVeeTx said:


> .....For those not interested in sleeping on the deck, we have a 42' express that will debut at the Miami show in 09'!!!!


I'm listening... tell me more.


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome looking boat! I agree with Bill Fisher's comment. 

Unbound, that was funny!


----------



## SeaVeeTx (Nov 13, 2007)

The 42' is still being designed. The hull mold is already at the factory and the deck and top cap molds maybe finished by now. I have only seen architectural drawings so I can't tell you much. It will be available with IPS, Ouboards, or Shaft Diesel. I will be at the factory in July so I will get to see the progress. Don't know now what it will cost as many of the small parts are still being designed.


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> nice boat.... but you're still sleeping on bean bags.


Or, run fast enough and you can be back home to sleep in your own bed.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey isn't Jose a rep for hell's bay boats? Cause I always see in some kind of picture rocking their gear and boats. By the way that's one of the coolest boats I've ever seen. I saw Jose put one on a outdoor table to demonstrate their lightness!!! It's on his spanish fly website by the way.


----------

